# Do Se-R sway bars fit a XE?? [91-94-b13]



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Does Se-R sway bars fit a XE?? 
[91-94-b13]

Will the factory OEM Se-R sway bars fit a XE?? 

If so, are there any extras that need to be purchased.. link? link bushing?? link kit? 

Did some searching and didn't get any straight answers.. any info would be helpful.. even if it's posted elsewhere.. thanks ppl


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

seven_b13 said:


> Does Se-R sway bars fit a XE??
> [91-94-b13]
> 
> Will the factory OEM Se-R sway bars fit a XE??
> ...


Straight swap. Buy new bushings while your at it...


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

wes said:


> Straight swap. Buy new bushings while your at it...



thanks.. I was getting the run around when I called the Nissan. .. they weren't sure..


----------

